# Took the written exam this morning



## bluewaveschool (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully soon I can be active over in this forum.  I've still go a lengthy process ahead of me, but step 1 down.  Well, provided I did well enough to pass it, but I'm fairly sure I did that.


Question thought - I know it's not an interview, just a written exam to weed out people.  Still, I would figure that those running the exam do pay some attention to the way people dress for it.  Gym shorts and flip flops, un-tucked shirts, shorts so short cheeks are almost hanging out...

Or maybe I'm completely wrong.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 30, 2012)

Always put your BEST flip flop forward in everything you do.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 30, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Hopefully soon I can be active over in this forum.  I've still go a lengthy process ahead of me, but step 1 down.  Well, provided I did well enough to pass it, but I'm fairly sure I did that.
> 
> 
> shorts so short cheeks are almost hanging out...



Sometimes in life, we have to turn the other cheek...:uhyeah:  I'm sure you did well on your test. Let us know the results.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 30, 2012)

Always show up with your best foot forward...


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2012)

For nothing but a written test, business casual would be my minimum recommendation. Why stick out as the slob?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 1, 2012)

I dressed business casual.  Shirt tucked in, belt on, no tennis shoes, collared shirt.  Same as when I took the citizen's academy classes to help decide if I was going to apply.  I guess I'll have to buy a suit if I pass the physical fitness exam at the end of this month.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2012)

Buy a suit anyway.  At least an acceptable sports coats/slacks/tie combination.  You're a grown-up, you ought to have at least one set of grown up clothes for occasions that pop up.  Like weddings, funerals, baptism/christenings, court appearances...

Sorry if I come across harsh -- but that's something that irritates me.  Grown ups who don't even own a set of grown up clothes.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 1, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Buy a suit anyway.  At least an acceptable sports coats/slacks/tie combination.  You're a grown-up, you ought to have at least one set of grown up clothes for occasions that pop up.  Like weddings, funerals, baptism/christenings, court appearances...
> 
> Sorry if I come across harsh -- but that's something that irritates me.  Grown ups who don't even own a set of grown up clothes.



Couldn't agree more. Play the game and look the part. Business 101.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 1, 2012)

I have slacks and shirts, I do need a sports coat and a tie.  I might need a new shirt by then, if I drop much more weight.  As far as playing the game, I asked questions and took mental notes talking to different officers, including some of the highest up, about the process.  They gave me a lot of tips on things they look for in the interviews.  I've been working on prepping for this for a long time now, it's not just a 'hey, being a cop sounds cool' sort of deal.  I plan on being very well prepared going in for the interview part.


The ride a long sealed the deal.  I rode for the full shift, got to see a lot of different things and learned a whole lot about things they don't tell during the citizen's academy or the info sessions they held for people applying.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 7, 2012)

Disappointed with a score of 90.5, thought I did better, but that's still far above passing.  So onward to the physical fitness test and the suitability exam.


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Hopefully soon I can be active over in this forum.  I've still go a lengthy process ahead of me, but step 1 down.  Well, provided I did well enough to pass it, but I'm fairly sure I did that.
> 
> 
> Question thought - I know it's not an interview, just a written exam to weed out people.  Still, I would figure that those running the exam do pay some attention to the way people dress for it.  Gym shorts and flip flops, un-tucked shirts, shorts so short cheeks are almost hanging out...
> ...



I've seen some tests where they tell you what to wear...others have said nothing.  I've seen people dressed in shorts and a t shirt, all the way to a suit and tie.  IMHO, unless specified, I'd say business casual is fine for a written.  The actual interview...yes, a suit and tie is a must.



bluewaveschool said:


> Disappointed with a score of 90.5, thought I did better, but that's still far above passing.  So onward to the physical fitness test and the suitability exam.



Congrats!  Good luck on the agility.  I'm assuming that you've been prepping for that already?  If not, I wouldn't wait too long.  A shame, as some people I've seen can't even make it past the pushups.  I sit there wondering why the hell they wasted their time coming at all....lol. Out of curiosity, what do you have to do for the physical test?


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the test standards -
http://docjt.jus.state.ky.us/forms/KLEC/2009/POPS%20physical%20agility%20brochure_9-23-09_v10a1.pdf

I'd come in right about 51 points.  I can max points the sit ups, push ups and 1.5 mile.  Bench is my weakness, 9.5 points is doable, not sure I can push 64% of my body weight and get 10 points.  I last ran the 300 meters in 65 seconds.  Going to run it twice this week, it's finally under triple digit temps here.


And yes, I've been prepping for a while.  I would have massively failed 8 months ago when I started working out.  I've been lifting 3x per week, running 2-3x.  Push teaching TKD, but really, teaching isn't a workout a lot of the time.  Sparring would be good cardio, but I've not done it to avoid any freak injuries.


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link.   Keep training hard.  I'm sure you'll do fine.  When is the test?


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 10, 2012)

26th of this month.  New boss is a jackass and won't adjust my schedule, so I'm calling in that day.  I already inquired about an alternate test date, no go.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 16, 2012)

My wife got me a nice new watch for our anniversary with a stop watch feature.  15:04 on the 1.5 mile run, and 60 seconds flat on the 300 meter.  My legs hate me after the 1.5 miles, but it's worth it.


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> 26th of this month.  New boss is a jackass and won't adjust my schedule, so I'm calling in that day.  I already inquired about an alternate test date, no go.



That sucks.  Good luck, and please let us know how it goes. 



bluewaveschool said:


> My wife got me a nice new watch for our anniversary with a stop watch feature.  15:04 on the 1.5 mile run, and 60 seconds flat on the 300 meter.  My legs hate me after the 1.5 miles, but it's worth it.



:ultracool


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> 26th of this month.  New boss is a jackass and won't adjust my schedule, so I'm calling in that day.  I already inquired about an alternate test date, no go.



Was today the day?


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jul 27, 2012)

I passed like a boss.  Max points across the board.  Psych eval here in a bit, on lunch break now.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 7, 2012)

UPDATE - I got a two line "We are rescinding your offer, good luck' letter from the city.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> UPDATE - I got a two line "We are rescinding your offer, good luck' letter from the city.


Don't be too discouraged by that.  It could be anything from simply being #5 on the list when they hire 4 to a batch of already certified officers that they selected from, or a lot of other things.  I would encourage you to contact them, ideally the PD itself, and see whether they can advise you on how to improve your chances in the future.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2012)

That sucks, but keep at it!


----------

